# Gilberto Oliva



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

View attachment 1652


Gilberto Oliva and some guy


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sweet!!! Did you sample some of his smokes?


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Gilberto is a tobacco maniac! He's forgotten more tobacco knowledge than I'll ever know.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Nice!! Man I'd love to meet that guy.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Sweet!!! Did you sample some of his smokes?


I got to try a Serie V Figurado. I liked it so much that I bought a box!
Gilberto is a great guy to talk with!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Fr8dog said:


> I got to try a Serie V Figurado. I liked it so much that I bought a box!
> Gilberto is a great guy to talk with!


Sounds like it was an awesome time!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great guy...I spoke with a gentleman who met him and had really great things to say,. nice pic


----------

